# A little more water trappin!(with pics)



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I went out with a friend of mine yesterday and set a line from dawn til an hour past dark. I couldn't hardly move last night after such a long day of setting.

Went out this morning and pulled them all back out so I can go back to work tomorrow. Ended up with a great catch day today and couldn't believe how nice the weather turned out.

Canoe loaded with traps and setting supplies.











One of the river spots we were trapping.











My friend making a set.











Grinner











First rat in a colony trap.











My friend got his first badger.











Badger











The days catch.











I ended up with 12 rats, a grinner, 7 ***** and one mink. Not a bad days catch for me.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

WOW, thats one heck of a day. Congrats


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice mark!!!Lots of work,but Ed and you ended-up with a nice reward  Congrats


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

thats awsome I wish i had the time to put out all my traps for a few days only been able to run short lines. congrats .


----------



## DeerFarmer (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice job on the trap line, looks like you had some nice weather to be out in too.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Great catch Mark. When I first read you set that much ... only to be pulled today ... I thought you were nuts, LOL. From the pics though ... looks like it paid off.


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Very Nice Catch! Funny what can happen overnight isn't it.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Mister ED said:


> ... I thought you were nuts, LOL. .


 
:lol:

You're not the only one that told us that!

It did pay off though. It was like christmas morning about 47 times.


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice haul man!! Congrats


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

That's one heck of a day's catch, how long did it take you guys to put all them critters up?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Wally Gator said:


> That's one heck of a day's catch, how long did it take you guys to put all them critters up?


 
Most of them went into the freezer to be put up later.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Talked to ed last night he seemed pretty pooped out after you guys got back!:lol: Looks like fun. It seems like the badgers are becoming more common.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

thats alot of work for a short soak but it looks like it worked for ya. Congrats. I didnt know badgers liked to swim.


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin (Jan 5, 2008)

Dude!!! I am sitting at my office computer burning with jealousy  Those pics are great...

And the bounty you harvested. Way to go. I can't wait until I can get into trapping. A++ Awesome!!!!


----------



## cammando b (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice pics! Congrats


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Great day, Mark! I know how those short 'lines go, but you have to trap when you can! 

Congrats and thanks for sharing the pics!

John


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> thats alot of work for a short soak but it looks like it worked for ya. Congrats. I didnt know badgers liked to swim.


 i dont think they do like to swim.Am i missing somthing?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

varminthunter said:


> i dont think they do like to swim.Am i missing somthing?


Title of thread is about water critters...........bad joke. I guess I won't make it on the standup circuit just yet.:lol:


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Title of thread is about water critters...........bad joke. I guess I won't make it on the standup circuit just yet.:lol:


 
I laughed :lol:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Fur-minator said:


> I laughed :lol:


 
Wheeeew...........................so your saying theres a chance! :lol: Now thats funny!!!!:lol:


----------

